# Xbox 360/Kinect for Windows Motion Capture.



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

Before I order a Kinect for Windows, I want one last try at getting my Xbox 360 sensor working with Windows 10. This has nothing at all to do with gaming - I want the sensor working only with Motion Capture software. Here's the question I can't seem to get a straight answer to - can I get an Xbox 360 sensor working on Windows 10? If so, how? Or does it HAVE to be a Kinect for Windows?

The wired 360 sensor is 'half working' - I have a blinking green light. Despite the device supposedly being plug and play - I had to find the drivers via Device Manager. The problem seems to be the NUI Platform. If someone can provide a link for the correct NUI Platform that's going to make my Xbox 360 sensor work with FastMoCap on Windows 10 - I will buy that person a year's supply of cupcakes because I am pretty tired of this now.*

I had an ASUS Xtion sensor which wouldn't work with Windows 10 - and the no support status was confirmed by ASUS technical support. It seems ridiculous that I can't make a Windows device work on a Windows OS. I can't find the correct NUI Platform support EXE that supports Windows 10 - if that indeed is the problem. So, I will be one very happy bunny if someone can provide a solution to this. I will get the Kinect for Windows if Xbox 360 is not happening with Windows 10 - but now I'm nervous about that having no Windows 10 support. Will it be plug and play or will I have to wait half a year for drivers? Sorry, I should just stick to the point - but it aggravates me when you need a Masters degree in computing just to get a Microsoft device working on a Microsoft OS.

*Not really - just trying to convey my exasperation.

Thanking you in advance.

Windows 10, 64 bit
Xbox 360 sensor: *Error Code 45*
Motion Capture software: FastMoCap


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Kinect units are the same between choosing the Xbox and Windows versions. The difference is only its application as Kinect for Windows can handle commercial application development. So if you plan on distributing a program, then you want the other unit.

Since you report issues with Kinect, I question if its an internal issue instead of a software issue. Plus you may find that the newest Kinect may be better to use and work with.


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The Kinect units are the same between choosing the Xbox and Windows versions. The difference is only its application as Kinect for Windows can handle commercial application development. So if you plan on distributing a program, then you want the other unit.
> 
> Since you report issues with Kinect, I question if its an internal issue instead of a software issue. Plus you may find that the newest Kinect may be better to use and work with.


Thanks for that.

I have no intention of distributing a program, I merely want to create motion capture to apply to 3D models.

Microsoft are saying an Xbox 360 will not work with Windows. I did not message them - however, I read that at their Xbox page. It looks like it has to be an Xbox One or Kinect sensor, but I do not want to buy a Kinect only to find it does not work with Windows 10 - since looking at the specs for Kinect there is no mention of Windows 10 support.

Is there anything I can try to get the 360 sensor working before I invest in a Kinect?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you had to purchase a new Kinect, why not just go for the latest version? That should work just fine on Windows 10.

As for the 360 Kinect, there's something like this, but it may not function as you need it to for 3D modeling:


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If you had to purchase a new Kinect, why not just go for the latest version? That should work just fine on Windows 10.
> 
> As for the 360 Kinect, there's something like this, but it may not function as you need it to for 3D modeling:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs7JICYi5bY


Thanks.

I followed many YouTube tutorials but none worked for me.

I've just ordered a Kinect for Windows.

Will let you know if there are any setup issues.


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

I have only just received Kinect for Windows thanks to the world's most incompetent company taking my money but not supplying the unit. I then went to Microsoft themselves who were very efficient.

Kinect displaying a solid green light which is proof of functionality of course, but it's not being recognised by fastmocap software. fastmocap have a traffic light status and the sensor is registering amber - or yellow. In other words, to go from red to amber it has detected the sensor - but it's not fully set up.

I suspect my old graphics card may be to blame.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why blame the GPU?

Did Windows automatically install the Kinect for Windows driver?


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

No - I installed Kinect for Windows Runtime v1.8.

I suspect it may be the graphics card because I have had messages to that effect. The Kinect Installer said it was inadequate and before installing fastmocap I downloaded iPi Mocap Studio which wouldn't run because of my graphics card.


----------



## BunkerGuy (Oct 13, 2007)

Is there anything you can recommend for me to try?


----------

